

Why This CEO Will Never Hire Another Salesperson - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/why-this-ceo-will-never-hire-another-salesperson/

======
jakeg54
Great article! I can definitely relate to your points when being on the buyers
side. I am a real estate broker, which requires a huge level of sales. I am
curious to hear if you have the same belief regarding someone in a
service/brokerage industry?

------
jakeg54
Great article, definitely agree from a buyers prospective. I'm a real estate
broker, and am curious to hear if you have the same belief in the service
industry?

